# Error starting install for GTA San Andreas. WIndows 10 please help!



## RaduDumbraveanu (Sep 25, 2015)

I downloaded GTA SA from a lot of different sites, SAME PROBLEM! This error shows, i can't find it on the internet but if you can help me, please write a reply!:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please post links to some of the sites you tried to download from so we can see if there's a problem with the files.


----------

